# Verkaufe mein Rocky Mountain MTB bei ebay



## rose_ffm (31. Mai 2005)

Hi Ihr!

Ich habs getan! Versteigere mein bike bei ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5203856404

Greetings!

rose_ffm


----------

